# Blue screen, shutting down unexpectedly



## PC_mad1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Anyone else experiencing this? and the problem with it is that I get the blue screen error and window reboots.

Problem
Shut down unexpectedly

Date
4/11/2008 6:10 PM

Status
Solution Available

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033

Files that help describe the problem (some files may no longer be available)
Mini041008-01.dmp
sysdata.xml
Version.txt

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	d1
BCP1:	00000008
BCP2:	00000002
BCP3:	00000001
BCP4:	82A3285F
OS Version:	6_0_6001
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	256_1
Server information:	dc271d08-3769-4689-b15c-e636c71d946d


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run memtest on the ram 1 stick at a time
http://www.memtest86.com/


----------



## PC_mad1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

I ran memtest on each of my 3 ram sticks separately, 
which are installed to my gigabyte motherboard for 7 passes,
And there is no problem regarding them appeared during the test,


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

turn off the auto reboot and post the bsod error that the computer freezes on in full


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi . . .

If you would go get ALL of the memory dump(s) located in c:\windows\minidump\ - I'll take a look at them for you - but it may take about two days as I have quite a few others that I am working on.

There are two other items that that I would like as I usually find them to be of help to me - (1) A Belarc Advisor report saved in "mht" format (Top right of IE7/8 screen; Page; Saved as; save as mht), as a web page (html) or as a Word document. You can download Belarc HERE; (2) A DXDiag report - START | type dxdiag into the Start Search box | right-click on dxdiag.exe | select Run as Administrator | respond to User Access Control prompt. Then save this report as a text file. 

Please zip them up and send them to me at the email address provided in my PM to you. When sending the email, please be sure to place your screen name in the subject area and a link to this thread in the body. My results will then be posted here in this thread.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi . . .

I picked up the 16 memory dumps from the email that you sent me; however, I must have the dxdiag and Belarc reports in order to continue my analysis.

Please send them via Email as soon as possible.



jcgriff2 said:


> There are two other items that that I would like as I usually find them to be of help to me - (1) A Belarc Advisor report saved in "mht" format (Top right of IE7/8 screen; Page; Saved as; save as mht), as a web page (html) or as a Word document. You can download Belarc HERE; (2) A DXDiag report - START | type dxdiag into the Start Search box | right-click on dxdiag.exe | select Run as Administrator | respond to User Access Control prompt. Then save this report as a text file.


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi pc_mad1966 - 

I have the results from the 16 memory dumps that you submitted to me. Here are the results:


```
02/21/2008  05:53 AM  [color=red]netio.sys                138,312 Mini022108-01.dmp
02/21/2008  06:26 AM  [color=red]RtkHDAud.sys[/color]          172,680 Mini022108-02.dmp 
02/21/2008  02:07 PM  [color=red]memory_corruption[/color]   172,680 Mini022108-03.dmp
02/21/2008  02:26 PM  [color=red]ntfs.sys[/color]                 172,680 Mini022108-04.dmp
02/24/2008  10:42 AM  [color=red]Rtlh86.sys[/color]              172,728 Mini022408-01.dmp

03/08/2008  03:01 PM  [color=red]Rtlh86.sys[/color]              172,728 Mini030808-01.dmp
03/08/2008  04:03 PM  [color=red]Rtlh86.sys[/color]              172,728 Mini030808-02.dmp
03/10/2008  02:39 PM  [color=red]bdselfpr.sys[/color]            172,728 Mini031008-01.dmp  
03/14/2008  07:13 AM  [color=red]Rtlh86.sys[/color]              172,728 Mini031408-01.dmp
03/14/2008  05:56 PM  [color=red]sptd.sys[/color]                 172,728 Mini031408-02.dmp

03/26/2008  05:03 PM  [color=red]Rtlh86.sys[/color]              172,728 Mini032608-01.dmp
03/26/2008  05:05 PM  [color=red]Rtlh86.sys[/color]              172,728 Mini032608-02.dmp
03/31/2008  01:54 PM  [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]             172,728 Mini033108-01.dmp 
04/02/2008  04:33 PM  [color=red]dxgkrnl.sys[/color]             172,728 Mini040208-01.dmp

04/04/2008  04:38 PM  [color=red]win32k.sys[/color]             172,728 Mini040408-01.dmp
04/08/2008  06:24 PM  [color=red]win32k.sys[/color]             172,728 Mini040808-01.dmp[/COLOR]
```
The first item that caught my eye was the driver "sptd.sys" which is part of Deamon Tools. I have seen this show up in a few recent BSOD cases. You have this product installed in your system - DT Soft Ltd - DAEMON Tools Lite Version 4.11.1.0. This software (specifically this driver) was updated on April 2, 2008. Daemon Tools Lite v4.12.3 is available HERE. I advise that you un-install your current version before downloading and installing the new version.

The file "Rtlh86.sys" is the driver for your Realtek RTL8168B/8111B Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0). Your systems driver is v6.203.0214.2008, and has a time stamp of February 14, 2008, 06:56:02, and the files size is 118,784 bytes. This appears to me to be the most recent version available. However you also have the Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family PCI Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0) - which looks to me to be the active Ethernet connection. According to you dxdiag report - you don't have any drivers installed for this. Be sure to check the Device Manager for any red/yellow flags - but pay specific attention to this device.

The driver "bdselfpr.sys" belongs to the package Bit Defender Internet Security 2008. It is very possible that this caused the March 10, 2008, BSOD when it conflicted with the Windows Firewall. You should only use one firewall. The choice of which to disable is up to you. As for me, I use Windows Firewall only.

The Microsoft Network I/O Subsystem driver "netio.sys" is the probable cause of the very first first BSOD that occurred on February 21, 2008. At this time I would not be concerned with this as this is a pre-Vista SP1 driver.

The faulting driver "dxgkrnl.sys" is the Microsoft Vista SP1 DirectX Graphics Kernel system driver. Your system's version is 6.0.6000.16517. The Vista SP1 version is 6.0.6001.18000. I don't know when you installed VIsta SP1, but is could be the case that the BSOD occurred before SP1 was installed in your system.

The one BSOD from February 18, 2008, listed memory corruption as the cause. I am not too worried about this as it has not shown up for two months now, but to be on the safe side, I suggest that you perform a system memory test. I would suggest that you run the in-house Windows Memory Diagnostic Tool. First - close all open windows and programs. Then click on START; type MdSched.exe in the Start Search box; right-click on MdSched.exe; select Run as Administrator; answer the UAC prompt; then select the option to re-start your system so that the program can run. After that, I recommend that you run a more comprehensive memory test using Memtest86+ found HERE. I know this will take many hours to complete.

Finally, you are missing five Windows Updates. Please check the Windows Updates in the Control Panel and see if they are available for download. Also check to see if they did install but failed. 

If you have any further questions, please let me know.

Please let me know of the results. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------

